# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực Đà Nẵng - Các món bánh và địa chỉ

## yeuhanoi

*Bánh ít ram*

Quán Hàng Me - 05 Lê Hồng Phong. Quán bán cả ngày

Bánh ít dẻo, thơm, nhân thấm + bánh ram giòn với độ dày vừa phải; đúng chất Huế. Tôm thịt làm nhân được rim kỹ nên ăn rất đậm đà; ngon. Nước mắm chưa được vừa ăn lắm.

Giá: 15K/dĩa 5 cặp ram ít như hình.Cái bánh ít ram xinh quá là xinh :-* 

*Bánh pateso*

Tiệm bánh Đại Đồng Thanh - 79 Phan Chu Trinh

Đây là loại bánh nướng vàng ở lớp ngoài mỏng, bên trong nhân mặn với thịt, nấm, hơi béo, ngon khi ăn nóng. Bánh pateso tại tiệm này ăn được, vị vừa ăn.

Giá: 5k/ cái 

*Bánh bèo nhân ướt*

Địa chỉ: quán vỉa hè ngay trước số nhà 121 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, bên cạnh chùa Tân Ninh. Quán bán từ 3h chiều đến 6h tối.

Bà chủ quán đó bán hàng tùy hứng lắm, bữa nào mưa mưa là chắc 90% nghỉ bán...hehe

Nhân ướt gồm nấm mèo, thịt heo, tôm, hành được xào lên và thêm một chút bột cho sánh sánh lại, ăn ngon, đậm đà. Nhân lúc nào cũng nóng nên cho cảm giác như đang ăn bánh bèo nóng vậy (mặc dù bánh bèo không hề nóng chút nào  :Big Grin: ). Đặc biệt nước mắm ở đây ngon lắm  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 7K/dĩa , 2K/nem chả 

*Bánh Xèo*

Địa chỉ: Kiệt 102 Hoàng Văn Thụ, đi vào bên trong 1 chút sẽ thấy quán. Quán nhỏ nhưng bán rất nhanh hết, chỉ từ 3h đến 5h chiều.

Khi khách đến thì cô bán hàng mới bắt đầu tráng lại bánh nên các bạn cứ yên tâm về độ giòn và nóng của bánh nhé; bánh ko hề bị dai và cứng, nếu thích các bạn có thể nói cô bán hàng cho thêm lớp trứng viền ở rìa bánh  :Big Grin: 

Đặc biệt nước sốt ở đây cực kì sệt và thơm, có thể nói là sệt gấp đôi các quán khác mà ad đã từng ăn... rất lạ miệng  :Big Grin: 
Ngoài ra,quán còn có bán bún thịt nướng, thịt thấm đều, ăn vừa miệng, kèm với bún chua chua, nước sốt sệt, cay cay mằn mặn... khá ngon ý ... hihi

Giá: 4k/bánh, 10k/tô bún thịt nướng 

*Bánh ướt*

Bánh được tráng mỏng, trên rắc bột tôm, ăn cùng với nước mắm pha ngọt, hơi cay. Có thể do vị nước mắm ngọt, không mặn nên ta phải cho nhiều nước mắm, làm ướt cả dĩa bánh nên có tên gọi là bánh ướt^^, thường ăn kèm với chả.

Địa chỉ: quán Tâm, 291 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, quán chỉ bán buổi chiều đến gần tối là hết.

Giá: 10k/dĩa có chả, và 8k/dĩa không chả. 

*Bánh căn*
Quán Thúy - 136 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng (quán này trước đây nằm trong hẻm trên đường Hoàng Diệu)
Có 2 loại: bánh căn tôm và bánh căn trứng.
Giá tham khảo: 8 - 10K/phần. 

Bánh Cuốn Tiến Hưng - 190 Trần Phú

Đây là một quán nổi tiếng đã lâu trong đất Đà Thành. Tuy nhiên, dạo này ăn không còn thấy ngon như trước: ruốc & nước mắm hơi mặn, chả không được thơm.

Giá tham khảo: 15K/ đĩa nhỏ; 20K/đĩa lớn, chả thêm: 15K/dĩa 
*
Quán Mai Túc*
Địa chỉ: 132/01 Ông Ích Khiêm. Điện thoại: 0511.3894824

Quán lâu năm, làm đậm đà, ăn ngon. Quán có các món: bột lọc, bánh bèo, bánh nậm, bánh gói, nem, chả, yogurt. Quán bán từ 6h sáng đến 9h đêm.

Giá: 20K/đĩa bột lọc 
6K/ đĩa bánh bèo (như hình)
3K/1 cây nem hoặc chả
4K/ly yogurt đá

Rất nhiều người đặt bánh bột lọc của quán để mang đi SG hoặc Hà Nội. Có thể gọi trước và quán sẽ giao đến tận nhà. 

*Bánh bột lọc (ăn đêm)*

Quán bà Song. Ở ngay trước cổng chợ Cồn trên đường Hùng Vương. Chỉ bán từ 7h tối đến khuya (nhiều khi 1h sáng đi ăn vẫn còn bán).

Bột lọc nhân rất thấm; nhiều nhân. Hình dạng bánh không được đẹp lắm, nhìn méo mó chẳng ra cái bánh bột lọc. Nước mắm hơi mặn nhưng bánh lại ngon.

Quán còn có bán thêm bánh canh: chả hấp, chả chiên, xương, ghẹ ...

Giá: 5K/dĩa (7 cái) 

Vì đây là quán vỉa hè nên khi tìm quán, các bạn phải nhớ thật cẩn thận kẻo nhầm. Buổi tối, cổng bên hông chợ Cồn (trên đường Hùng Vương) có rất nhiều quán bán hàng ăn lặt vặt như bánh bèo, bột lọc, bún thịt nướng...). Quán bà Song không có để biển báo gì cả; bạn chỉ cần tìm đến cánh cổng sắt bên đường hông vào chợ Cồn trên đường Hùng Vương, thấy quán nào người ngồi ăn đông nghịt thì là quán bà Song. Bạn cũng có thể hỏi mấy người bán cóc, ổi, xoài hay cá rim ở hàng ngoài để tìm cho đúng quán.
Quán không bán ngày rằm và ngày cận rằm, thay vào đó có 1 nhóm người khác chen vào bán trong 4 ngày ăn chay/tháng đó nên bạn phải cẩn thận để không bị chém và ăn trúng đồ dở. 

*Bánh bèo ướt nhân tôm chấy*

Quán: dì Hiếu (vỉa hè) nằm ngay trước số nhà 121 Lý Tự Trọng. Chỉ bán buổi chiều từ 3h đến 6h tối.

Nhân tôm chấy làm tơi, xốp, rất ngon. Nước mắm pha ngon (hơi chua chua, ngọt ngọt, mặn mặn). Thích nhất là bánh phồng tôm ăn kèm với bánh bèo  :Big Grin: 

Giá: 10K/dĩa như hình (giá này không rẻ so với quán bán vỉa hè nhưng rất đông người ăn) 
*
Bánh bao Tường Ký*
- Địa chỉ 324 Trưng Nữ Vương

Bánh bao ở đây bán ngon, vừa miệng, ko ngấy. Bán cả ngày đến tối lun nên có thể phục vụ bạn bất kì lúc nào, nhất là lúc trời se se lạnh.

Giá: 6k/ bánh 

*Bánh bèo Huế
*
Quán Hàng Me - 05 Lê Hồng Phong. Quán bán cả ngày.

Nhân tôm chấy ngon. Nước mắm chưa được vừa ăn lắm. Bóng heo chiên giòn hơi bị hôi mùi dầu nhưng nhìn chung ăn tạm ổn.

Giá: 25K/khay 19 chén bánh bèo 

*Bánh bột lọc gói*

Quán Hàng Me - 05 Lê Hồng Phong. Quán bán cả ngày.

Nhân tôm thịt rim rất thấm, ăn đậm đà đúng chất Huế. Bột bánh chưa được trong lắm nhưng nhìn chung thì ăn ngon.

Giá: 10K/dĩa 6 cái 
*
Bánh xèo trứng - nem lụi*

Quán bà Dưỡng - kiệt 11 Hoàng Diệu (ngoài đầu hẻm là thấy cái biển hiệu to chành bành)  :Big Grin: 

Quán bán lâu năm, nổi tiếng ở Đà Nẵng. Nhân bánh xèo là: tôm, thịt bò, trứng và một chút giá. Nhân của mỗi cái bánh rất khiêm tốn: một con tôm (con tép thì đúng hơn  :Big Grin: ) nhỏ nhỏ và một miếng thịt bò nhỏ nhỏ. Phải chi nhiều nhân chút thì ăn sướng hơn... :Big Grin:  Nem lụi không được săn, dẻo -> không ngon lắm. Nhưng nước lèo chấm thì trên cả tuyệt vời, thích cái vị nước lèo ở đây làm, vừa bùi vừa béo ăn đã thiệt... Dạo này trời hay mưa, ngồi ăn bánh xèo là số dzách... :Smile: 

Giá: 22K/dĩa 4 cái bánh xèo không trứng; 28K/dĩa 4 cái bánh xèo có trứng, 3K/cây nem lụi. 
*
Bánh bột lọc trần*

Địa chỉ: 145 Nguyễn Chí Thanh. (đi tìm quán theo lời các mem chỉ nhưng vô nhầm quán)

Hình bánh đẹp, bột bánh trong, nhân nhiều nhưng chưa được thấm lắm. Nước mắm hơi mặn. Nói chung là không ngon xuất sắc nhưng cũng không đến nỗi nào. Bực mình là phục vụ rất tệ.

Giá: 10K/dĩa  (chắc chừng 10 mấy 20 cái) 


*Quán Phương* 
150 Lý Tự Trọng (khúc gần giao với đường Đống Đa). Quán chỉ bán buổi sáng.

Bánh cuốn được đúc ngay tại quán nên nóng hổi vừa thổi vừa ăn... :Big Grin:  Chả không được ngon lắm nhưng rau tươi và nước mắm pha ngon: ngọt ngọt mặn mặn kèm theo chút chua chua của đu đủ nên ăn rất thích. Ad thấy quán này còn ngon mà rẻ hơn Tiến Hưng nhiều... :Smile: 

Giá: 10K/dĩa 3 lát chả. 15K/hộp
*
Bánh bèo chén*

Quán vỉa hè - ngay dưới bảng FORTY hẻm 206 Đống Đa. Quán chỉ bán buổi chiều từ 3h đến 6h

Quán có: bánh bèo nhân ướt, nhân khô, bánh ướt, bánh bột lọc. Ăn bánh bèo chén thì thường có bỏ thêm đậu phộng, bánh mì chiên giòn hoặc tóp mỡ. Nước mắm hơi mặn.

Trước giờ ăn bánh bèo chén chỉ biết ăn quán này vì bột bánh đúc rất săn, chắc, ngon chứ không nhão nhoẹt như các quán bánh bèo trên đường Phan Châu Trinh. Nhân bánh ăn cũng tạm ổn, không quá lỏng, có nấm mèo, tôm ( nói vậy chứ chắc chỉ là đầu tôm), thịt ba chỉ..
Giá: 1K/chén 

*Bánh căn trứng*

Địa điểm: quán vỉa hè ngay trước số nhà 121 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, bên cạnh chùa Tân Ninh. Quán bán từ 3h chiều đến 6h tối. Quán có 2 loại bánh căn: trứng và tôm

Bà chủ quán đó bán hàng tùy hứng lắm, bữa nào mưa mưa là chắc 90% nghỉ bán...hehe

Bánh căn giòn, trong bột bánh có bỏ ít bột nghệ nên màu đẹp và ăn thơm. Nước mắm đu đủ chua của quán nì ăn ngon lắm. ^__^

Trời lạnh lạnh hơi mưa mưa như dạo này ăn bánh căn là No. 1...hehe

Giá: 12K/dĩa gồm 7 cái bánh căn; nem chả ăn kèm 2K/cây



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sting123

Đà Nẵng đồ ăn ngon và rẻ nhất

----------


## lienhe

những thông tin thật bổ ích

----------


## namnguyen

Cám ơn những thông tin bổ ích của bạn

----------


## dung89

Giá cả phải chăng, nhưng giờ chắc tăng giá roài

----------

